# yarn stores in Rochester, NY



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

I am going back to the scene of my recent (Sept 5, 2011) accident (it is my son's house) but I want to see if there are any yarn shops around. I have decided after much thought and concern to drive the 4 1/2 hours.....but will take a break for a day in Cortland.....but since the house will be filled with 6 children, a mother in law I don't care for, and more, plus the forecast is for a rainy weekend.....I will be in dire need of an escape plan....if only for a few hours. 

Thanks.

karen still limping and healing but able to work again


----------



## dmeade (Nov 18, 2011)

There are several: Joanne's at Southtown, Michael's nearby. There are also LYS in Spencerport (Fine Fibers) Dan's Crafts & Things on Empire Blvd in Brighton. Send me a PM if you want specific information.


----------



## flmgsun (Jul 12, 2011)

There are at least 3 LYS's that I can think of..Village Yarn in Brighton (Monroe Ave), Fiber Cafe in Webster, and Village Yarn Boutique in East Rochester..They all have wonderful yarns and nice people.. Enjoy your trip... Linda R


----------



## ellieblue (Mar 2, 2011)

While you're there, you might check out the Strong Museum, well worth a trip downtown. When I visit my sisters there,w e usually go for a walk out the Charlotte pier and the greenhouse at Highland Park?


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

We almost always go to the Play Museum and the Unitarian Universalist Church. Nut walking is still a challenge for me and so I am less inclined to look for walking trips. 

Maybe next visit when I am better healed.

karen recovering STILL from her broken tibia patella and ankle


----------



## Janet Odell (Jul 9, 2011)

there is a nice yarn shop in canadaigua... i go there when in the area. i think it is called needle expressions, sorry about your walking. i am presently in a cast and cant put weight in it for 6 weeks, sitting is boring, i am getting some knitting done.


----------



## pamsm (May 23, 2011)

If you are near Warsaw NY, there is Dancing Goat Yarn Shop


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

flmgsun said:


> There are at least 3 LYS's that I can think of..Village Yarn in Brighton (Monroe Ave), Fiber Cafe in Webster, and Village Yarn Boutique in East Rochester..They all have wonderful yarns and nice people.. Enjoy your trip... Linda R


I agree. These shops are wonderful and Canandaigua also, which someone above mentioned. If you go to Canandaigua there are restaurants on the lake that are fun. Check out Bristol Harbour and there is one right down on the lake in a hotel that has a patio right on the lake. Such a beautiful area. People come from all over to visit the Finger Lakes right by Rochester and yarn shops in many of the small villages.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

pamsm said:


> If you are near Warsaw NY, there is Dancing Goat Yarn Shop


I love the name of the shop listed above and think I will just have to visit there. So much great info on this site. Thanks.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh yes and there is a great shop in Pittsford, Schoen Place right beside the Creperie and Coal Tower Restaurant along the canal. Yarne Source. It just moved there from Henrietta. You can have lunch at one of the great restaurants there and take a boat down the canal too.


----------

